
Show HN: Glancd, a forum built around you, your friends, and the things you do - pneumaio
http://glancd.io
======
pneumaio
Have been thinking the popular social apps are failing at the job of making me
feel connected to the people I'm closest with. My experiences generally amount
to feeds of funny cat pictures, buzzfeed articles, reposted news stories, and
photos from random birthdays posted by friends who I haven't seen in years.

This early version of Glancd (launched this week!) is an attempt to solve that
problem by creating social in a way that makes me feel a part of the lives of
my closest friends and family.

Concept: A message message board where the forums are the people you know and
the threads are the things they do.

Compliments or criticism welcome!

~~~
fiatjaf
I appreciate the criticism you are making to the popular social apps and the
initiative, but I don't see how this one improves anything. Conversations
don't have a place in the app, experiences are reduced to a picture and an
icon that people can use to fake their lives to feel better, "likes" are
everywhere, replacing actual relationships.

I've been wanting and thinking about a better social network for a lot of time
now, so I guess you can ignore my criticism, because it is based on what I
would have done and you didn't, so biased. Anyway, it is sincere.

~~~
pneumaio
Interesting perspective. Thanks for taking the time to check it out and send
your thoughts!

------
sheraz
I think it would be a good idea to see some screenshots on your home page.
That can go a long way to help push a desktop/laptop user to unlock his phone
and convert to an install.

~~~
pneumaio
Good point. Hadn't thought of that. The promotion / marketing side of things
is definitely something I'm learning as I go along.

